# Stallion TTF



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

*File Name*: Stallion TTF

*File Submitter*: Peter Recuas</p >

*File Submitted*: 28 Oct 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Side shooter Stallion TTF

Feel free to modify it to fit you, hope you have fun

Click here to download this file


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Peter,

Thanks for posting this gem. I followed your posts on the construction method. Outside the box. Man, I like this design very much. Thanks for showing us something new. I find your designs quite refreshing. Keep up the great work!

Good stuff, Buddy

Steve aka SlingShot Silas aka SSS

:woot: :woot:

PS The Thumb Starship is especially Kick-A$$


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much Steve, I like the way you think


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Peter,

Thank you, but God help ya' if you like the crazy way* I* :screwy: think! He he. :rofl: Hey--maybe the, "great minds think alike", concept? Ha ha ha!

I would like to see a few more construction pix of the ThumbShip, though. I am getting slightly lost on the build. Any chance on a few more pix?

Like I said before, you have some really interesting, and refreshing design. Any chance you might dabble into slingbows? Now that would be interesting.

Thanks again, Buddy

Steve


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

This is all i have

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42239-thumb-starship/?p=564961


----------

